# Perfect Cell Vs green Latern



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 24, 2005)

Cell can blow up Solar system according to him he kills latern and then owns SUPERMAN!

he can suck them into hell with his tail.. even ss2 gohan didn't stand there and let himself get hit he was scared dammit, that tail can penetrate anything


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2005)

I dunno, it really depends on can the Green Lantern do a clean blast that will wipe away everything.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Sep 24, 2005)

Green Lantern can do an insane amount of stuff with his ring.  Including go back in time.

GL>>>>>Cell.


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2005)

In that case GL takes this easily.


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

No........Cell cus damit DBZ is to overpowerd. Hell just go back in time to undo what GL did anyways so.............no go back in time crap. 
And  Cell powerd up Kamehame Ha blow up GL.


----------



## Codde (Sep 24, 2005)

GTOnizukadude said:
			
		

> Green Lantern can do an insane amount of stuff with his ring.  Including go back in time.
> 
> GL>>>>>Cell.


Something Cell can do with the machine he came into the "current"(well DBZ current) timeline in the first place.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 24, 2005)

They both create a time paradox and universe blows up.


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

Or Cell just Blow up!


----------



## Insipidipity (Sep 24, 2005)

Which green lantern?  The entire GL Corps would own him pretty badly.  So would Parallax.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 24, 2005)

GL (Hal, Kyle, or John) takes this match.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 24, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Cell can blow up Solar system according to him he kills latern and then owns SUPERMAN!
> 
> he can suck them into hell with his tail.. even ss2 gohan didn't stand there and let himself get hit he was scared dammit, that tail can penetrate anything



Your trying to compare ssj2 Gohan to Superman and a GL....?:S 

Link removed

That's ssj2 Goku struggling to push a moutain apart. Cell gets destroyed by a GL or Superman.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 24, 2005)

green lantern  for the win 
there is not much his ring cant handle


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 24, 2005)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Your trying to compare ssj2 Gohan to Superman and a GL....?:S
> 
> here
> 
> That's ssj2 Goku struggling to push a moutain apart. Cell gets destroyed by a GL or Superman.



Cell is better then SSJ2 GOHAN

-CELL CAN AUGMENT HIS PHYSICAL STRENGTH BY TRANSFORMING HIMSELF ANYWAY.

Cell knows more techniques then all dbz chars combined... Not to mention if it's used and doesn't immediately kill him he can use it against you.


----------



## Codde (Sep 24, 2005)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Your trying to compare ssj2 Gohan to Superman and a GL....?:S
> 
> here
> 
> That's ssj2 Goku struggling to push a moutain apart. Cell gets destroyed by a GL or Superman.


I recall seeing the Hulk struggle to merely pick up a mountain....  in an image once...

Are you sure that's not filler anyways?


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Sep 24, 2005)

wouldnt ssj2 vegetto/gogeta (forgot which one is earring fused) be a better match?

or that superpower buu?
but i guess he'd get owned too.. maybe mr satan would be the better match

he'll bribe you for the win 

*edit* yeah, the thing is.. for the above posters, dbz isnt really about raw strength (ok it is), but even if they struggle to pick up a mountain, they can blow it up with a ki blast that probably takes the same effort as clicking their fingers ;o


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

One thing always bugged me about GLs. Doesn't their ring protect them from death?
If so, how do you beat them?
Does it only work once or is it over and over again. 

If it's just once and the refree says game on, Cell will punch GL  the first time at near light speed and GL will get knocked out but won't die. Second time, for the win.


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll make you guys a deal.  I'll read the full DB manga then referee all these debates.


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

You do that man. Goodluck


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 25, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Cell is better then SSJ2 GOHAN
> 
> -CELL CAN AUGMENT HIS PHYSICAL STRENGTH BY TRANSFORMING HIMSELF ANYWAY.
> 
> Cell knows more techniques then all dbz chars combined... Not to mention if it's used and doesn't immediately kill him he can use it against you.



50% SSj2 Gohan>Super Perfect Cell


----------



## kapsi (Sep 25, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> 50% SSj2 Gohan>Super Perfect Cell


Huh? He barely beat him thanks to his daddy's talkink to beat him and Vegeta shooting Cell in the face. Gohan would lose otherwise.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 25, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> One thing always bugged me about GLs. Doesn't their ring protect them from death?
> If so, how do you beat them?
> Does it only work once or is it over and over again.
> 
> If it's just once and the refree says game on, Cell will punch GL  the first time at near light speed and GL will get knocked out but won't die. Second time, for the win.




Cell isn't close to light speed, and the ring has a auto protect and fire on too.

John puts his ring on auto fire.

Link removed

Ring auto protects them.

Link removed

DBZ/GT characters strength is in there enerrgy blasts, which a GL can put up shields against. They can also absorb the energy from them.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2005)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Cell isn't close to light speed, and the ring has a auto protect and fire on too.
> 
> John puts his ring on auto fire.
> 
> ...



cell isnt close to light speed he way above it. didnt you see in dragonball gokou moving faster than light then the special beam cannon moves at the speed of light but they easily doge it everything in dragonballz is slowed down.

after seeing that its pretty obvious im going with cell although i dont really no much on green lantern.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 25, 2005)

gunners said:
			
		

> cell isnt close to light speed he way above it. didnt you see in dragonball gokou moving faster than light then the special beam cannon moves at the speed of light but they easily doge it everything in dragonballz is slowed down.
> 
> after seeing that its pretty obvious im going with cell although i dont really no much on green lantern.


If Cell and Goku are above the speed of light, then what's the point of the Instant Transmission???


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 25, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Huh? He barely beat him thanks to his daddy's talkink to beat him and Vegeta shooting Cell in the face. Gohan would lose otherwise.



No...when Gohan went infront of Cell's blast that meant to kill Vegeta...he took the hit straight on and stated that he lost 50% of his power...then during the kamehameha duel Gokuu noticed that Gohan was STILL holding back some of the power he had left because Gohan said he didnt want to damage the earth. Once Gokuu gave him a speech, Gohan unleashed ALL of the power he had left (50%) and destroyed Cell.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> If Cell and Goku are above the speed of light, then what's the point of the Instant Transmission???


 because in dbz everything is slowed down to the powerful guys the speed of light is nothing to them but instand transmisison is strait away.

to us there is no diffrence look when they run and do after image that shows faster than light but to them instant transimision is instant. also look at it this way there will be a point where it will take light an hour to reach with instant transmision strait away.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 25, 2005)

....umm the DBZ characters are nowhere near light speed....it take SSj Gotenks 29 minutes to go around the world a few times and took a short nap...hell it took him a whole MINUTE to get to where Super Buu was....the Speed of light is 7 times around the world in one second....DBZ characters arent even CLOSE.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2005)

kamedex they move at the speed of light it's stated the time taken to move round the world is mis calculation prob but they do move at the speed of light. and if you want to get technical their world is bigger so it could take that long to travel it lol. but still if you pay attention they move faster than light but the guy made a mistake look at gokou in gt when he strugle to lift the building they make mistakes, the world thing was there to make it look fast traveling world so fast but he got it wrong its gonna be hard to measure things moving faster than light.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 25, 2005)

Gunners, have you even read the manga? 

The only accurate measurement of pure speed we have is SSJ3 Gotenks traveling around the world a couple of times and taking a nap in 29 minutes. Even with a 28 minute nap, he is still OVER 200 times slower than light. I'm sure the shows FILLERS had them moving at speeds they aren't even close to in the manga.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 25, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> No...when Gohan went infront of Cell's blast that meant to kill Vegeta...he took the hit straight on and stated that he lost 50% of his power...then during the kamehameha duel Gokuu noticed that Gohan was STILL holding back some of the power he had left because Gohan said he didnt want to damage the earth. Once Gokuu gave him a speech, Gohan unleashed ALL of the power he had left (50%) and destroyed Cell.


Cell didn't show all of his power too...he was distracted by Vegeta, right before he decided to finish them.


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 25, 2005)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Your trying to compare ssj2 Gohan to Superman and a GL....?:S
> 
> Link removed
> 
> That's ssj2 Goku struggling to push a moutain apart. Cell gets destroyed by a GL or Superman.



Just so you know, Goku is pushing that mountain away with his energy not his arms because as you note while watching, the mountain spreads further than his arms can reach and his arms were already lengthened while the mountain was spreading apart. If his aura alone can do that, his physical strength is probably much greater. Anyways, GL does have the force field and shield but they've wimped out and lost energy from the shield just being pummeled over and over again, they could get to the point where they say "I can't hold him back much longer," have their ring fart out and then have Cell destroy him. Yes their ring can absorb energy but it can also be weakened by energy blasts that have a lot of concussive qualities i.e. destroying a whole planet. Cell gets this one for me, unless we're talking about Parallax.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2005)

braindx said:
			
		

> Gunners, have you even read the manga?
> 
> The only accurate measurement of pure speed we have is SSJ3 Gotenks traveling around the world a couple of times and taking a nap in 29 minutes. Even with a 28 minute nap, he is still OVER 200 times slower than light. I'm sure the shows FILLERS had them moving at speeds they aren't even close to in the manga.


 i stand corrected i only ever saw the anime. my apologies.


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm not well versed in the DC universe so correct me if I'm wrong and give me an example, like perhaps a comic clip online. But with the exception of Flash during battles the DC characters who have speed don't really move that fast while engaged in battle. They have good reflexes but aren't generally fast in all actions they do, especially in battle. If they're just straight flying or running they do reach those amazing speeds but they don't seem to exhibit it in battle, like fist fighting. Plus.... who's faster Flash or Superman? Flash better be faster otherwise he's just a wannabe Superman, and DC should've let it be just Supes.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Chouzu_Tao said:
			
		

> I'm not well versed in the DC universe so correct me if I'm wrong and give me an example, like perhaps a comic clip online. But with the exception of Flash during battles the DC characters who have speed don't really move that fast while engaged in battle. They have good reflexes but aren't generally fast in all actions they do, especially in battle. If they're just straight flying or running they do reach those amazing speeds but they don't seem to exhibit it in battle, like fist fighting. Plus.... who's faster Flash or Superman? Flash better be faster otherwise he's just a wannabe Superman, and DC should've let it be just Supes.


Normal Flash is faster than Supes. However, Superman Prime might be just a bit faster than Flash (not sure on this).


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome Braindx saved me from replying...


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 25, 2005)

i go with cell....i dont know much about GL ......but to me when it comes to being overpowerd..... American Comics are the most ridiculious ever... cmon ppl who can destroy entire universe like living tribunal or some other cosmic garbage... sometimes hate it so much...american comics make the most overpowered, pathetic heroes... another example... superman prime - his story...he goes in sun, goes to heaven and hell to bring lois's soul back... saint of killers - his story... goes to heaven, kill gods...goes to hell...kills satan.... and also lots of other super overpowered american comics ppl...


----------



## Insipidipity (Sep 26, 2005)

superman_1 said:
			
		

> i go with cell....i dont know much about GL ......but to me when it comes to being overpowerd..... American Comics are the most ridiculious ever... cmon ppl who can destroy entire universe like living tribunal or some other cosmic garbage... sometimes hate it so much...american comics make the most overpowered, pathetic heroes... another example... superman prime - his story...he goes in sun, goes to heaven and hell to bring lois's soul back... saint of killers - his story... goes to heaven, kill gods...goes to hell...kills satan.... and also lots of other super overpowered american comics ppl...


Oh come on, gimme a break, have you forgotten Dark Schneider's list of powers?


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

Why can't DBZ characters move at the speed of light?

They fire and dodge laser beams all the time. It doesn't mean that they can travel at the speed, they can just react and move over short distances i.e. while fighting at the speed of light.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 26, 2005)

- I am lazy- so I won't scan this picture but In a Jla comic-

Green latern supposed auto protect bullshit fails when Jean/burning takes on the form of a little girl he couldn't save and slashes him in the guts... 

Those weird alien things saved him- therefore Gl defense can be bypassed!

WOOPIE gl can go back in time who gives a **Ck- if he goes back in time he loses this fight because it means he RAN AWAY... 

cell tail> little girls/ weird creature things claws.

-Cell creates CELL JUNIORS then blinds Gl, cell uses goku instant teleport and attack simulatenosuly with his tail... at gl while little cells, occupy with kamaehameha.... 

Gl is pwned!- he can't atomize cell


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with Shika Shika Boo on this one 

While Goku may not be able to take this, the fact that Cell can survive space, is always at full power, can regenerate even better than the Hulk and is just a badass, means he destroys GL.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 26, 2005)

I give this to GL (Hal, Kyle, or John could beat Cell easily).

On the verge of death, Hal stops time (stretching a nanosecond into Eternity) and teleports or transports beings from all across the planet to decide someone worthy to carry on for him. He later decides that he in fact doesn?t want to die, and wills himself to life with the ring:

Link removed

Link removed

When the combined power of a race seeks to wreak vengeance upon the Guardians for their horrible fate, the entire Corps is hard pressed to even contain this Legion. Easily surviving a nuclear explosion and tracking GLs across the void, along with killing multiple GLs in it's rampage and taking on an entire army of GL?s at once are on his resume. 

This is his confrontation with Hal:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

When Legion feeds off the Oan energies inherent in the planet itself, the entire corps is insufficient to the task of containing it and removing it. Hal enters the power battery, feeds off it?s energies directly, and single handily defeats the threat. 

The Guardians themselves were in awe of the feat, and had up until that point thought entering the battery impossible:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Time Travel Feats:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

When Barry is late visiting his good buddy Hal in Coast City, Hal simply teleports him there in the blink of an eye:

Link removed

When Hal and Barry are trapped in a constrictor, Hal uses his ring first to scan for weak spots, then to give a close up of the molecular structure, than to rearrange that structure:

Link removed

Hal keeping up with Flash in speed:

Link removed

When Sinestro creates the Empath-Star with his ring, a living star which can amplify the natural aptitudes of any who approach (Making fearless GLs like Hal dangerously reckless and making slow and steady guys like Flash horribly slow to react..), Hal bombards the star packing down it's Atoms to create a shell. Again GL turns as star into mere atoms: Also note that a ring created a star. 

Link removed

Transported to the beginning of time, Hal creates probes to search out the universe that travel at multiples of light:

Link removed

Hal contains gases that could destroy a planet:

Link removed

Hal redirects radiations back to their source, high-density radiations that could apparently destroy all life on the planet earth and all potential life on said planet:

Link removed

When confronted by the former Wrath of God Eclipso, Hal creates a giant solar receptor to keep Eclipso's massive satellite from getting any power whatsoever, simultaneously draining the satellites power:

Link removed

Hal teaches Arisia how to create a device to heat a world tilted off it?s axis and freezing to death, and almost instantaneously does the job:

Link removed

Hal easily defeats a rock monster (created by Hector Hammond) and destroys a large asteroid, which was once home to his base of operations in space. He does so with no apparent strain:

Link removed

Hal casually creates and travels through a space-time warp:

Link removed

Hal toes a space city torn from it's bearings:

Link removed

Hal recreates the entire planet Oa, in all its glory with all its technology:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Hal casually creates a space warp from earth to his truck floating in space, then stops an avalanche with ease:

Link removed

When the planet Ungara is threatened by a massive comet, Hal goes to move the planet out of the way of the comet. When he gets there, however, he is met by hostility and surprise attacked. Without enough time to move the planet safely, he uses the planet?s moon to play a game of cosmic pool:

Link removed

Hal converts energy blasts into Confetti with ease:

Link removed

When a strange, almost cancerous growth is found in the center of a living planet, Hal removes it and ejects it into space. The ?growth? is apparently large enough that it can be classified as a moon of the planet: 

Link removed

Link removed

While sleeping, Hal subconsciously accesses his ring and turns Pieface into a bird:

Link removed

Hal stops and steadies the wobbling moon:

Link removed

Hal, playing along with the Alien's ruse, takes over the mind of EVERY being on the planet:

Link removed

Hal wills his ring to cause him to grow, and then takes on the cosmic raper of worlds Thotan in hand to hand combat, eventually defeating him:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Hal stops time for an entire system:

Link removed

Hal getting hit through a planet:

Link removed

Hal turns himself invisible to surprise attack the Thunderer of Qward:

Link removed

Hal protects himself from Hector Hammonds powers. 

Link removed

Any of the GLs have the power to take (and will) Cell down easily.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 26, 2005)

Bullet said:
			
		

> I give this to GL (Hal, Kyle, or John could beat Cell easily).
> 
> On the verge of death, Hal stops time (stretching a nanosecond into Eternity) and teleports or transports beings from all across the planet to decide someone worthy to carry on for him. He later decides that he in fact doesn?t want to die, and wills himself to life with the ring:
> 
> ...


no cell wins


----------



## Solar old (Sep 26, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> DBZ is all about power levels, and Cell's is like........really high, so Cell would take this one.




I keep hearing reference to perfect cell being the best... Ithought that Buu was. 

Anywho  

Yes, DBZ is about power levels, but GL is about cosmic energy. Parrallax (GL gone evil) was so powerful that he was able to annihilate the entire DC Universe, including parallel earths, and then recreate the whole damn thing so that his beloved "Coast City" wasn't destroyed. 

He was... erm, basically God. 

THe name of the DC mega-event (it affected every DC title and continuity) was Zero Hour.

here's a good summary of what happens:

Zelda The Real Legend! Part 2

and this one


Fortunately, even though he had access to enough energy to recreate the entire freaking Universe, he wasn't omnipresent, nor was he invulnerable. SO yaaaaay the DCU heroes mounted a teeeny tiny sneak attack. Which was successful.

So yeah, I'd say GL Pwns Perfect Cell


----------



## chakra25 (Sep 26, 2005)

I doubt GL can win. He won't even see Cell until it's too late. Cell can travel at warp speed (faster than Superman and Flash). I'm assuming we're talking about Perfect Cell here... there's no way GL would stand a chance. GL shields couldn't even protect him from that fire that came from China's secret weapon (Giant Robot). It's one of the Justice League Unlimited episode where Green Arrow first joins the League. Cell energy blast is way more powerful than that fire... GL gets blown to smitherine.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 26, 2005)

chakra25 said:
			
		

> I doubt GL can win. He won't even see Cell until it's too late. Cell can travel at warp speed (faster than Superman and Flash). I'm assuming we're talking about Perfect Cell here... there's no way GL would stand a chance. GL shields couldn't even protect him from that fire that came from China's secret weapon (Giant Robot). It's one of the Justice League Unlimited episode where Green Arrow first joins the League. Cell energy blast is way more powerful than that fire... GL gets blown to smitherine.


Did you even bother to read NaRetardo's and Bullet's posts??? There is absolutely NO WAY that Cell can win.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2005)

imo cell takes this just because i know what he capable of and if he finds a way around the ring and attacks him direct gl is dead. regardless even though cell doesnt move at speed of light (i still think he does no proof though) he still fast enough and strong enough to win. i guess this arguement is down to favourtism


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, seeing as GL can create weapons and stuff with his ring he could take out Cell.  Transform the power into a hammer.  If GL had his Lantern with him, he could definitly win, he would have maxed out power for a while and than his power would run out.  If that can happen then Cell wins this one.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 26, 2005)

Why do people think that gl can't atomize cell?
Kyle rayner specifically says that his power ring can split atoms at his thought (although this will probably destroy the planet), when he was fighting nero, that's why they needed to take nero out before nero realizes the full potential of a ring.  
THis isn't a walk in the park either for gl, but just because cell can destroy planets with blasts doesn't mean he can kill gl like that. Gl has contained the explosion of super novas with his ring so just saying a blast from cell will beat him or break through his barrier is laughable, but saying gl could easily beat cell is too. GL probably won't realize that he needs to fully vaporize cell in order to beat him at first.
I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2005)

chakra25 said:
			
		

> I doubt GL can win. He won't even see Cell until it's too late. Cell can travel at warp speed (faster than Superman and Flash). I'm assuming we're talking about Perfect Cell here... there's no way GL would stand a chance. GL shields couldn't even protect him from that fire that came from China's secret weapon (Giant Robot). It's one of the Justice League Unlimited episode where Green Arrow first joins the League. Cell energy blast is way more powerful than that fire... GL gets blown to smitherine.


They ridiculously underpower the heroes in the Justice League animated series, so don't take what you see on there as the gospel. 

As for the Cell/GL fight itself, it'd last long enough for Cell to reveal the only way to truly kill him(which Cell would more than likely do since he's a really cocky bastard) and then GL wins basically the second after that.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 26, 2005)

gunners said:
			
		

> imo cell takes this just because i know what he capable of and if he finds a way around the ring and attacks him direct gl is dead. regardless even though cell doesnt move at speed of light (i still think he does no proof though) he still fast enough and strong enough to win. i guess this arguement is down to favourtism



Stop being biased and read about what GL can do....Cell has absolutely no chance...and Cell is nowhere near the speed of light...beings like Flash and Superman and such can run around Cell a few thousand or a million times before Cell blinks....


----------



## Id (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont know where they get the idea that Cell is not (or any of the DBZ cara by Freeza saga) can not fight at the speed of light. Kiwi stated that Vegita can dodge his attack even if his attack is at the speed of light!.
Vegita was over 18,000 power lv.
Now cell is lil byond SS2. so he can more than keep up and go futher than speed of light.
(damn it he can destroy earth with a kameameha)

But reps for bullet, I still think Cell takes this but Bullet backs up with proff on what hes arguing.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 27, 2005)

ROFL. Please, post me the DB manga page where they are talking about Vegita moving faster than the speed of light. Oh wait, there isn't one. 

To some guy on the other page: Energy blasts are NOT lasers which means they don't travel as fast as the speed of light.

Seriously, anyone who thinks DB characters can move at the speed of light is retarded. I EVEN uploaded the manga (Link removed) so that ignorance would be disspelled!!!!!!!!!!! asklfjalka;wejgwlakngawlsv


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> I dont know where they get the idea that Cell is not (or any of the DBZ cara by Freeza saga) can not fight at the speed of light. Kiwi stated that Vegita can dodge his attack even if his attack is at the speed of light!.
> Vegita was over 18,000 power lv.
> Now cell is lil byond SS2. so he can more than keep up and go futher than speed of light.
> (damn it he can destroy earth with a kameameha)
> ...



How dumb can all you stupid DBZ fanboy's be!  Who gives a crap whether Cell can destroy the world, or even a solar system- *Hal Jordan destroyed and recreated the fricking universe!* Get that into your head!

Even if Cell can move faster then light, GL can slow down time, and become faster- heck GL has moved at the speed of light before also
There is no limit (almost no limit) to what GL can do as long as the user has the will power- heck GL could even rearrange Cells molecular structure if he wanted to!

and to chakra25 and all those stupid fools who are basing GL off the JLU cartoon- shut the hell up! *JLU is NOT canon*! GL is much much stronger compared to the cartoon version

did you even read any of the things which bullet posted! 

ALL YOU DBZ RETARDS! SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!!! ALL YOUR DBZ characters aint got nothing on ANY DC character!!!

[/end rant]

@ any DBZ fanboys who want to negrep me- post a reason or shut the hell up also

Gl is definitely one of the most underrated heroes- what next? Cell can beat Flash? (stupid DBZ fanboys)


----------



## Id (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont have the manga, but in the anime Kiwi stated him self that Vegita doged an attack that moved faster than the speed of light (Sticks his toung out in you):nana


----------



## Bullet (Sep 27, 2005)

chakra25 said:
			
		

> I doubt GL can win. He won't even see Cell until it's too late. Cell can travel at warp speed (faster than Superman and Flash). I'm assuming we're talking about Perfect Cell here... there's no way GL would stand a chance. GL shields couldn't even protect him from that fire that came from China's secret weapon (Giant Robot). It's one of the Justice League Unlimited episode where Green Arrow first joins the League. Cell energy blast is way more powerful than that fire... GL gets blown to smitherine.



GLs can see people at light speed (Cell's not close to that speed). This is the comic book versions of GLs, not those weak WB or Cartoon network versions. John is way weaker in the Cartoon (I think your talking about the first episode of JLU with John shield breaking), and is far more powerful in the comics. 

When a Doomsday device, created by the Aspect of the Anti-Life being, converts a planet into Anti-Matter, shoots it into the sun and then causes the sun to go Nova John's Auto-Protect feature saves both him and the Martian Manhunter, who he had just casually imprisoned. 

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

They can also create amor around them with there will power:

Link removed

They can destroy planets too:

Link removed

The DBZ/GT characters can blow up planets, but it's not just by simply throwing a energy blast, causing it to hit something, destroying the planet. There "KI" can level planets with blasts strong enough to penetrate into the planets core (or damaging it bad enough that it'll just blow up any ways), causing it to corrupt, blowing up. And DBZ/GT characters get hurt very badly by physical attacks (this goes for energy blast too, which is moutain/city destroying attacks, not planetary blasts) that are far less than someone on Superman, Thor, or Hulks level of punching power. Anyone of the GLs can just make a giant hand (or something) crushing  Cell, than finish him off with a blast that whould destroy every cell in his body.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> I dont have the manga, but in the anime Kiwi stated him self that Vegita doged an attack that moved faster than the speed of light (Sticks his toung out in you):nana



If there reflexes were really that fast, ssj3 Goku whouldn't have had alot of trouble dodging Kid Buu when he ball himself up into a ball, trying to attack.


----------



## Id (Sep 27, 2005)

radishbak you gotta be fucking kidding me bad rep for anyone that deffends DBZ.
Your a fucking joke, and who gives a shit what you think.

If I remember correctly GL got his ass handed to him by Doomsday.
So what happen there? Supes took him down.


----------



## konflikti (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> radishbak you gotta be fucking kidding me bad rep for anyone that deffends DBZ.
> Your a fucking joke, and who gives a shit what you think.
> 
> If I remember correctly GL got his ass handed to him by Doomsday.
> So what happen there? Supes took him down.


Err... So? Supes takes Cell down, and Doomdsay takes Cell down too.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 27, 2005)

I havent neg repped anyone yet  so you must have got ur neg rep from someone else

Im just sick of DBZ fanboys touting their Cell's and their SSJ3 Gokus over DC and Marvel Characters- GL is many many many times stronger then Cell- anything which Cell can do- save regeneration and absorbing people, GL can do much much better, and faster

Doomsday is an unstoppable force of nature, many many times stronger then ANY DBZ character- the only way in which Doomsday could be taken down in the end was for Superman to go into the end of time and throw him in

no offence to you or any other DBZ fanboys, but please at least read what people have posted before saying that a DBZ character wins instantly-

GL, Supes, Flash etc are all >>>> then Cell, Goku, Buu etc


----------



## Bullet (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> radishbak you gotta be fucking kidding me bad rep for anyone that deffends DBZ.
> Your a fucking joke, and who gives a shit what you think.
> 
> If I remember correctly GL got his ass handed to him by Doomsday.
> So what happen there? Supes took him down.



Doomsday took down the whole GL corps (it wasn't Hal, Kyle, John, or Kliwog, who are some of the most powerful lanterns), he fought a being made out of pure energy, if dies, he comes back completely evovled past the person who killed him, and hes equal to Superman (whos capable of destroying planets with phsical force).

Link removed


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 27, 2005)

...Bullet give me 2 minutes and I will pwn al your pics with my pics... 4 pics!

edit: my image are to big.. I need more then 2 mintues 

Imagesahck filesize is to small

Nm it wasn't after all 

*EXPLAIN THAT Boahhhhhaaa*Link removed

Link removed

Gl pwned by some little girl claw


Edit: don't even need to put the other 2 pics those 2> all gl powers

Gl powers= he can make the green stuff whatever he thinks, but cell will kill his ass first

Ps: those are fresh of my scanner!

*bah here another of his punk ass get patched up y the gl corps*

Link removed


----------



## konflikti (Sep 27, 2005)

Too bad Cell isn't (probably related) little girl or know about the weaknesses of GL.


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't know about Green Latern. But Life of Obscurity >>>> All.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 27, 2005)

braindx said:
			
		

> To some guy on the other page: Energy blasts are NOT lasers which means they don't travel as fast as the speed of light.


I see you're an expert?


----------



## mushi (Sep 27, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> No problem. I don't own the server anyways. I just regularly contribute to it. See this thread for more info on the thing:
> GFX Resources Thread
> 
> P.S. I uploaded neither the Dragonball manga, nor the Thanos comics.





ah.. k.. thnx again...


----------



## Perfect Moron (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> I dont have the manga, but in the anime Kiwi stated him self that Vegita doged an attack that moved faster than the speed of light (Sticks his toung out in you):nana



Isn't that only in the american made up dialogue? I've seen it properly translated and I believe they never mention lightspeed. Even if they said that, it would only be filler, since it's not in the manga, and dbz fillers are really retarded, so i wouldn't go by them. And then there's the fact about the time it takes gotenks to circle Earth, which everyone who is arguing for Cell has chosen to ignore. For them to move at lightspeed, Db earth would have to be really, REALLY gigantic.

I don't know much about GL, but the people arguing for him have presented much better arguments. I'd really like to see Shika Shika Boo stop that "lalalalalalalala.....I can't hear you!" way of arguing and addres radihbak's fact that GL can slow down time and has moved at lighstpeed.


----------



## Id (Sep 27, 2005)

Well im not much of a DBZ fan boy, and I ve only seen the "American" anime version of DBZ. Me I think Dbz should have ended at the end of the Freeza Saga. 

Now the reason I deffend Dbz is for the few episode's I stuck around to watch is that they are grosly overpowerd. 
At Redditz Saga - They can blow up Mountins.
By Vegeta Saga- They can blow up Small planets
By Freeza Saga- They can blow up big planets
By Cell Saga- Cell Claims he can take out planets and more.

Now the Flash thing. He can donst run at the speed of light all the time.
I mean unless he claims he is you cant just say looks he is running so he is at the speed of light.

And if The GL can do all the feats claimed, there wouldnt be much enimes that would go up agianst him. 

Here is what I think, Dbz cara like Cell grosly overpowerd. Fights at an insane speed, huge power. And would pound GL resentless. 

Dont like my opinon fine, move on claim what you want.


----------



## konflikti (Sep 27, 2005)

Of course there are enemies that can handle heroes in their respective universes. Cell is on of these in DBU. Same goes for DCU. Powerful enemies emerge to match the so-called overpowered heroes. Only when comparing to other universes do characters seem stupidly overpowered, because there are people matching their strength in their own universes.

Flash doesn't always run light-speed. When he is in serious battle, he does. But he is fast enough to dodge a bullet that touches him, while he isn't even in super-speed mode.

Your last comment is pretty much like: "What I say is the truth, I don't listen to you because I know better." Except that on this occasion you don't. GL can contain sun going nova. What makes you think that Cell exceeds the power of one?


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 27, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> Well im not much of a DBZ fan boy, and I ve only seen the "American" anime version of DBZ. Me I think Dbz should have ended at the end of the Freeza Saga.
> 
> Now the reason I deffend Dbz is for the few episode's I stuck around to watch is that they are grosly overpowerd.
> At Redditz Saga - They can blow up Mountins.
> ...



Wow I am embarrassed to be a Dragonball fan....from now on I'm not going to tell people I like Dragonball just so I dont have to be compared to the likes of you...

You truly are one of a kind.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 27, 2005)

I found reading the manga to be more fun (and enlightening) than watching the anime.. heh




> I see you're an expert?



Well, considering I just read all of the DB manga a few months ago, I would say yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Sep 27, 2005)

im not participating in the actual debate of this thread
but umm, if gl has all the powers stated, cant he just 'will' any enemy he comes along to be dead?
kind of like a cosmic. or something. or the infinity gauntlet


----------



## Bullet (Sep 27, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> im not participating in the actual debate of this thread
> but umm, if gl has all the powers stated, cant he just 'will' any enemy he comes along to be dead?
> kind of like a cosmic. or something. or the infinity gauntlet



With enough will power they can do anything with the ring. The IG is the only thing that's capable of wishing any thing away.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

GL=GOD

GOD>cell

Therefore:

GL>cell


----------



## acritarch (Sep 28, 2005)

Well.. the Heart of the Universe is more powerful than the Infinity Gauntlet... !


----------



## ZealXarah (Sep 28, 2005)

umm.... green lantern cell is stringer and cooler but green lantern could be a part of G-unit


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 28, 2005)

ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> GL=GOD
> 
> GOD>cell
> 
> ...



God loses alot fights in outskirt.

Cell wins why well there a bunch of reason but here a good one *KIEZAN*


----------



## lekki (Sep 28, 2005)

ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> GL=GOD
> 
> GOD>cell
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, Imperfect Cell blew up god, his planet and his monkey


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 28, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> God loses alot fights in outskirt.
> 
> Cell wins why well there a bunch of reason but here a good one *KIEZAN*



Ya and umm....a Kienzan is very easy to dodge...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 28, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Ya and umm....a Kienzan is very easy to dodge...



...Yeah but GL isn't the dodging type he is the I will stand still and project my shield type- he dies a fools death:amazed


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 28, 2005)

Which GL are you talking about? There's several. 

And you know the ring could create a Kaizen? The GLs rings can create anything . A GL could survive a planet being blown up. You obviously dont know the character. Please dont try to argue something you know nothing about.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, Imperfect Cell blew up god, his planet and his monkey



Hehe I forgot all about that.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 28, 2005)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Which GL are you talking about? There's several.
> 
> And you know the ring could create a Kaizen? The GLs rings can create anything . A GL could survive a planet being blown up. You obviously dont know the character. Please dont try to argue something you know nothing about.



... looks like you don't know the character.. the ring could create a kiezan shappe disk that doesn't mean it has the same properties as cells. CELLs IS MADE OF KI ENERGY- in DBZ KIEZAN CUTS THREW ANYTHING.

Krilin could cut cell if he used it, it is the ultimate uber technique, you cannot get it by it, it cuts threw anything.

-lmfao it's easy to toss around- you don;t know the character when the character you like so much is getting pwmed horribly in this battle. 

...You know what I just realized.... why wasn;t cell using kaiken if he acquired the dna or battle tissue on goku.... ?


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah, Kaio-sama was not God, Kami was God.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 28, 2005)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Kaio-sama was not God, Kami was God.



NO kami was not God he was the"kami of earth" the high high final god was Kaiou-sama who was in the boo saga

...have you even seen dbz?


----------



## Codde (Sep 28, 2005)

Wasn't that the Kaioshin? (And they too can create anything out of whim... well at least the weakest Kaioshin was able to create the strongest metal in the Universe out of thin air.)


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 28, 2005)

Code is right....Kaioshin is the Supreme God...not Kaiosama....Shika YOU go read the Buu Saga....


----------



## Bullet (Sep 28, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> ...Yeah but GL isn't the dodging type he is the I will stand still and project my shield type- he dies a fools death:amazed



GLs dodge light speed attacks all the time in space. They can either dodge or block the attacks coming there way. They can also move at and see light speed.


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Sep 28, 2005)

GL. I can't belive it....this is at least the 8th DBZ thread I've seen him...overrated they are >_<


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 28, 2005)

Dark Shadow said:
			
		

> GL. I can't belive it....this is at least the 8th DBZ thread I've seen him...overrated they are >_<



Yet they still beat DBZ quite easily....I'm pretty sure, on this board especially, that DBZ defines overrated.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 29, 2005)

Perfect Cell > slow marvel guy.

He could kill him before he has a chance to get the shield up.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Sep 29, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Yet they still beat DBZ quite easily....I'm pretty sure, on this board especially, that DBZ defines overrated.



sif, itachi does ;D haha


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 29, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Perfect Cell > slow marvel guy.
> 
> He could kill him before he has a chance to get the shield up.



OMG WTF are u talking about- GL has consistently shown that he is able to move and fight faster then the speed of light- so shut the hell up about GL being slow!

GL has created planets- destroyed planets- slowed down time to almost a halt, survived being punched threw planets, survive planet shattering beams- Nothing Cell does can stop GL

GL would simply trap Cell, then throw him into the Sun

GL is NOT SLOW! Get it into your head!



			
				Bubble said:
			
		

> Perfect Cell > slow *marvel* guy.



Shows how much you know about GL- He is fricking DC not MARVEL YOU DUMBASS! 

DONT COMMENT UNLESS YOU ACTUALLY KNOW ABOUT THE CHARACTER!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2005)

You know. Im probably the only person here whos read the entire DBZ manga volumes 5x and seen all the eps 10x (minus GT). Before though, I want to clarify some things. First thing is the best, the DBZ characters cannot move at the speed of light. he only time that someone was said to move that fast was in the DUB version where Dub Raditz did. In the original japanese manga they never said that at all. Further more, the DBZ characters are fast, real fast but nothing as close as moving at the speed of light. he only thing that can do that is Goku's teleportation. Thats why Goku recieved it in the first place. If he could move at the speed of light then he wouldnt have been teleporting from place to place in DBZ. 

Perfect Cell's strength, well he could destroy planets. Yeah all of them could. However he can be destroyed. GL can create 100 Kienzans and destroy him. GL can create an energy blast the size of Ssj2 Gohan's Kamehameha and kill him. GL can do all these things instantly even before Cell can touch him. 

GL would pwn Cell. I know my DBZ but this is too much. Hes too good.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 29, 2005)

radishbak said:
			
		

> OMG WTF are u talking about- GL has consistently shown that he is able to move and fight faster then the speed of light- so shut the hell up about GL being slow!
> 
> GL has created planets- destroyed planets- slowed down time to almost a halt, survived being punched threw planets, survive planet shattering beams- Nothing Cell does can stop GL
> 
> ...



Great another perfectly normal Justice League Character turned into a God by American comic book writers, your have to excuse my lack of knowledge as far as JL is concerned, i've watched it alot but haven't read these 'wacky arcs' in the comics since there isn't alot of them in the UK afaik 




> Shows how much you know about GL- He is fricking DC not MARVEL YOU DUMBASS!
> 
> DONT COMMENT UNLESS YOU ACTUALLY KNOW ABOUT THE CHARACTER!!!!



Woah calm down, don't get all shity because someone whos posting here isn't a american comic book geek ^^  
DC also do crazy things like Superman Prime etc but its normaly marvel.
Edit- Since its a public forum, you can neg me like a few others have if you don't like the post!


----------



## lekki (Sep 29, 2005)

Look, Kaio sama was god of earth. The other Dude in the Buu saga was god of that quadrant of the universe.

I'm pretty sure Cell would've taken out that guy if given the chance.

The guy was creaming his pants at a weak Gohan's strength.

GL is done for.

GL can survive a planet blowing up with the rings power, Cell survives it just because he's cell. And he probably would'nt put up a barrier. I can bet Cells barrier is just as strong if not stronger than GLs.

And if GL is so badass, how come it's taken for granted that Superman would pwn him?


----------



## lucky (Sep 29, 2005)

GL will take this.  Cell is powerful, no doubt, but GL can do worlds more wiht his ring than cell can EVER do no matter how many upgrades or androids he absorbs.

He's an android anwyas.... GL could just make an EMP pulse and cell is DONE.





			
				shika shika boo said:
			
		

> ... looks like you don't know the character.. the ring could create a kiezan shappe disk that doesn't mean it has the same properties as cells. CELLs IS MADE OF KI ENERGY- in DBZ KIEZAN CUTS THREW ANYTHING.
> 
> Krilin could cut cell if he used it, it is the ultimate uber technique, you cannot get it by it, it cuts threw anything.
> 
> ...




i'm curious.  Do you think kiezan can cut through hulk, superman, juggernaut, adamantium, etc?




			
				lekki said:
			
		

> And if GL is so badass, how come it's taken for granted that Superman would pwn him?



difference in powers maybe... like ZAtanna can beaet superman under the right conditions.  She's a human magician.  Don'tk now if she can beat GL though... and personally i don't know if supes can take on GL.  Dependz too much on which GL and how the fight goes.


----------



## konflikti (Sep 29, 2005)

Because Superman fights at light-speed and has enough physical power to split moons just flying. Imagine hundreds of planet-splitting punches raining on you under single second. His senses also top Green Lanterns. It isn't taken tho. If Green Lantern can survive first few moments or isn't speed-blitzed he stands a chance of winning. Like shooting krypton-radiation around. Another chance for Green Lantern is that if Supes starts as normal, meaning holding back. He _might_ win. It's just highly unlikely.

On topic, GL has such large toolbox in his ring that he definately finds a way to eradicate Cell.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 29, 2005)

bubble said:
			
		

> DC also do crazy things like Superman Prime etc but its normaly marvel.


It's not usually marvel, it's probably more often that not usually DC. DC has the JL regularly fight beings from like the 5th and 6th dimensions and ridiculous things like that. 
And it's not that they turned them godly through comics, it's that they have been godly and they have been toned down for current TV shows. Watch an episode of the old Justice League of America and you'll be like what the hell. GL and Superman constantly do crazy shit like push planets 1000000000 miles in 2 seconds and GL holds armadas of war space ships with his ring. 



			
				lekki said:
			
		

> And if GL is so badass, how come it's taken for granted that Superman would pwn him?


Hal has punched out superman before, so I wouldn't say that superman would pwn him.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 29, 2005)

korican04 said:
			
		

> It's not usually marvel, it's probably more often that not usually DC. DC has the JL regularly fight beings from like the 5th and 6th dimensions and ridiculous things like that.
> And it's not that they turned them godly through comics, it's that they have been godly and they have been toned down for current TV shows. Watch an episode of the old Justice League of America and you'll be like what the hell. GL and Superman constantly do crazy shit like push planets 1000000000 miles in 2 seconds and GL holds armadas of war space ships with his ring.



I was happyly ignorant 

I gotta watch that now


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Code is right....Kaioshin is the Supreme God...not Kaiosama....Shika YOU go read the Buu Saga....



...Kaiou/ kaioshin... the names r so close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps: I help toriyama write the buu saga:amazed

Kiezan can cut threw anything- krilin kiezan could cut threw cell if he used it on him- kiezan is wicked because it nullifes the diffrence in ki energy. It obvious weakness is it's slow. -If somethig has one function in one realm it maintains that function when brough over to anoother.

Gl- HAl- Would get the kiezan shot at him would make like a shield with his ring to block it, be all shocked as the kiezan tears threw the shield but wouldn't get killed but scrapped because he dodged it. However, as he was dodging it CELL teleported behind him and uses the kamehameha- kiling gl.

I do know Gl powers- they are wicked But GL don;t Use all those power within the 1st second of the fight- they usually block the first attack- 

GL are the single biggest underestimators of there opponents abilities of all time. 

...Don't make quote myself and put up gl getting pwned picture again to prove to you GLARDS THAT he cell would kill him before he got a real chance to seriously attack.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 29, 2005)

You cant just say Kienzan can cut through anything...unless it was stated, which it wasnt. Although Kienzan has cut through EVERYTHING it has touched so far....we dont know at ALL if Kienzan can cut through magical barriers and such.

BTW to Lekki....Kaioshin is the Supremem God of the UNIVERSE....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> You cant just say Kienzan can cut through anything...unless it was stated, which it wasnt. Although Kienzan has cut through EVERYTHING it has touched so far....we dont know at ALL if Kienzan can cut through magical barriers and such.
> 
> BTW to Lekki....Kaioshin is the Supremem God of the UNIVERSE....



True- but how do we measure what it can cut threw then.Especially in the case of magic... I don't think it possible- so what I assumed is to transfer the power levels, of those it can cut. -So like in dbz if your ki is high enough you can just stand in place and block whatever shots with your ki energy- like goku did to nappa. However, kiezan has cut threw everything so far-regardless of power level, to me that seems like an obvious indication (instead of oral/manga writen) proof that it can cut threw anything.

Ps: I think the answer is in the dbz big collection book thing that was released that had all that info in it... but I don't have it.


...But do you think gl can react, to cell teleporting behind him and firing kamehameha at full power... err I wonder actually if in fact gl could block it would he be able to push it back.. because the kamehamega probably wouldn't just explode if it hit the shield.- as it been demonstrated in the numerous energy blast battle in dbz


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 29, 2005)

shit! both green!!! but i'll say the lantern cuz he's also black. green+black owns anything else (xcept for green+yellow of course ).


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 29, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> True- but how do we measure what it can cut threw then.Especially in the case of magic... I don't think it possible- so what I assumed is to transfer the power levels, of those it can cut. -So like in dbz if your ki is high enough you can just stand in place and block whatever shots with your ki energy- like goku did to nappa. However, kiezan has cut threw everything so far-regardless of power level, to me that seems like an obvious indication (instead of oral/manga writen) proof that it can cut threw anything.
> 
> Ps: I think the answer is in the dbz big collection book thing that was released that had all that info in it... but I don't have it.
> 
> ...




Nothing about the Kienzan was in the diazenshuu's...not to mention the diazenshuu's are NOT canon. Kienzan has never shown to be cut through magical barriers before...so dont assume that it can...also....it is EASILY dodgeable...

Nothing Cell can do can harm GL...did you even bother reading about what GL can do?


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry to scream at you Bubble- no offence meant there, but its just that ignorance really pisses me off 

NOTE TO ALL- I will not ever give out neg rep just cause I disagree with your opinions- I will neg you if you are being stupid and refuse to listen to reason
(So far no one here qualifies, although Shika Shika Boo is starting to get on everyones nerves)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2005)

could someone post what green lantern is capable of so far my post have been bias cos im a dbz fan but so many people cant be wrong i am actually curious as to what he can do?????


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 30, 2005)

Read post 43 in this thread by Bullet as he lists the feats that GL is capable of.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2005)

to make this thread fair it should have been green lantern basic powers no will envolved, now i read i go with gl a 4 year old could beat cell if what they will is done. all it takes is to think him dead or something.

no will and just the rings basic powers vs perfect cell im still not to sure but i will say cell to bias on his side.


----------



## konflikti (Sep 30, 2005)

gunners said:
			
		

> to make this thread fair it should have been green lantern basic powers no will envolved, now i read i go with gl a 4 year old could beat cell if what they will is done. all it takes is to think him dead or something.
> 
> no will and just the rings basic powers vs perfect cell im still not to sure but i will say cell to bias on his side.


No willpower and GL can't do anything. That's pretty much as unfair as it gets. It's like DBZ character without ki or Naruto ninja without chakra.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2005)

when i say no will power i mean not wishing cell dead he still has the ring blast and defences, thats what i meant cos with will hmm i wish him dead and hes gone thats not even a fight ding ding fight overs.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 30, 2005)

Uh, he needs willpower to operate anything he wants to do with the ring... The reason Hal Jordan is practically "God" is because he has more willpower than practically every character in the DCU and he has the ring to utilize it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2005)

ok without will cell recks him with will he recks cell thats my balance on things now.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 1, 2005)

Perfect Cell he's much faster....

and he knows all the Z Warriors moves and techniques and he can regenerate himself.


----------



## Kamendex (Oct 1, 2005)

double-time said:
			
		

> Perfect Cell he's much faster....
> 
> and he knows all the Z Warriors moves and techniques and he can regenerate himself.



I'm assuming you didnt bother reading the whole topic...


----------



## lucky (Oct 1, 2005)

the number of techniques every DBZ fighter knows times ten still pales to the 'nigh-unlimited' number of techniques the ring weilder can do.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2005)

double time no

if you get into a fight with the weakest nerd alive but he has the power to make his will reality you dont stand a chance unless cell can kill him before he can think his will he has no chance.

and cell couldnt do that because the ring has auto protect features. to be honest i came in this thread thinking cell would own but looking at what gl can do my opinion has changed.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 1, 2005)

Well technicaly cell would win

Because if Cell Excisted in the DC world he would be made up off the Cells of people like Superman Prime, specter and Living Tribune etc.


----------



## konflikti (Oct 1, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Well technicaly cell would win
> 
> Because if Cell Excisted in the DC world he would be made up off the Cells of people like Superman Prime, specter and Living Tribune etc.


And techincally GL would change the color of his hair by yelling and increase his willpower hundredfold.


----------



## acritarch (Oct 1, 2005)

gunners said:
			
		

> ok without will cell recks him with will he recks cell thats my balance on things now.



Well, I think every living being that is sentient has at least SOME willpower.. taking willpower away from any character is basically making them non-sentient (i.e. a plant).



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> if you get into a fight with the weakest nerd alive but he has the power to make his will reality you dont stand a chance unless cell can kill him before he can think his will he has no chance.



Anyway, I think you are overrating willpower.. Willpower in the DCU used with a green lantern ring is kind of like currency. If you don't have enough currency to "purchase" time traveling or whatever move you want to do then you won't be able to do it. It just so happens that Hal Jordan is a rich mofo while some of his counterparts aren't as rich as him and thus can't do as much as he can


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2005)

seen gl is complicated still from what i been reading it seems as if he would win.


----------



## Zouri (Oct 2, 2005)

I really can't believe that this went on for 8 pages. Seriously.

GL would win. This isn't even funny.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2006)

Revival no Jutsu.

I still think Cell can blow up the freaking Multiverse!!!!!


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2006)

braindx said:


> Gunners, have you even read the manga?
> 
> The only accurate measurement of pure speed we have is SSJ3 Gotenks traveling around the world a couple of times and taking a nap in 29 minutes. Even with a 28 minute nap, he is still OVER 200 times slower than light. I'm sure the shows FILLERS had them moving at speeds they aren't even close to in the manga.



First off it was SSJ Gotenks only. Secondly they were travelling at what looked like twice the radius of the earth. 

Hahaha

In another translation it said they went around the earth a few dozen times. Thats like 24-36 times around a circle with a radius twice as much as earth. 

And they took at nap, a freaken nap man, how do you know it took 1 minute?

Flight speed and punch/kick speed/reaction speed are different things, the Z fighters seem to have quick speeds in terms of punching/kicking, dodging, kinda like shunpo style. They could probably kill the GL before his ring can even react. Goku at Db was already dissapearing from people, then theres stronger opponents like popo and kami then etc picollo, tien, then raditz, vegeta, dodoria, ginyu, freeza, androids, cell ,perfect cell ETC each person was dissapearing from the one before that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, the old "argumentum ad drawing style".

Face it, GLs can move beyond lightspeed, and DBZ characters can't. GL disintegrates him at an atomic level with his ring. Fight over.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 7, 2006)

Rice Ball said:


> Perfect Cell > slow marvel guy.
> 
> He could kill him before he has a chance to get the shield up.



Yeah its true, i thought he was a marvel character 



radishbak said:


> OMG WTF are u talking about- GL has consistently shown that he is able to move and fight faster then the speed of light- so shut the hell up about GL being slow!
> 
> GL has created planets- destroyed planets- slowed down time to almost a halt, survived being punched threw planets, survive planet shattering beams- Nothing Cell does can stop GL
> 
> ...




radishbak in berserker mode pwned me when i pwned myself 



Rice Ball said:


> Well technicaly cell would win
> 
> Because if Cell Excisted in the DC world he would be made up off the Cells of people like Superman Prime, specter and Living Tribune etc.



omg i suck


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Nov 7, 2006)

I THINK THAT GL  would just block all of his attacks or just dodge them 
he would get tired and then he would just whack him with his hammer

YOU ALL KNOW THAT DBZ ATTACKS ARE NOT FAST DBZ CHARACTERS ARE IDIOTS AND THINK THEY CAN PUSH IT BACK OR THINK THEY HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF STANDING STILL


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2006)

Id said:


> Well im not much of a DBZ fan boy, and I ve only seen the "American" anime version of DBZ. Me I think Dbz should have ended at the end of the Freeza Saga.
> 
> Now the reason I deffend Dbz is for the few episode's I stuck around to watch is that they are grosly overpowerd.
> At Redditz Saga - They can blow up Mountins.
> ...




Before Japlya?s Itachi,
Before Phenom?s Vegitto
Before Valdens Smoker Prime





















I was the biggest DBZ Tard of the OB.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 7, 2006)

At least you didn't call GL/Living Tribunal a DC character.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2006)

Ugh how disgusting.

Anyway my opinion has changed a fair bit, depends on Cells ki colour and the green lantern being used.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2006)

gunners said:


> Ugh how disgusting.
> 
> Anyway my opinion has changed a fair bit, depends on Cells ki colour and the green lantern being used.



lol......yeah you remember....we ware no better then Phenom or Japlaya back then.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2006)

> lol......yeah you remember....we ware no better then Phenom or Japlaya back then.



Yeah those threads bring back shameful memories XD. But still I think a lot of me argueing for DBZ now is stubornness to a great degree.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 7, 2006)

The Chaucer Boo said:


> Cell can blow up Solar system according to him he kills latern and then owns SUPERMAN!
> 
> he can suck them into hell with his tail.. even ss2 gohan didn't stand there and let himself get hit he was scared dammit, that tail can penetrate anything



green lantern is dead, unless someone he can trap cell in some blackhole, but cell can IT outta there with ease. Cell would win with a kamehame, or just laugh at all those ring attacks and absorb him.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> green lantern is dead, unless someone he can trap cell in some blackhole, but cell can IT outta there with ease. Cell would win with a kamehame, or just laugh at all those ring attacks and absorb him.



Comparing Cell to a GL is like comparing a GL?s whip and Cells ass.

Cell character was meant to be GL whipping dog. QFT and its canon shit.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 7, 2006)

Id said:


> Comparing Cell to a GL is like comparing a GL?s whip and Cells ass.
> 
> Cell character was meant to be GL whipping dog. QFT and its canon shit.



???? QFT?? what are u talking about?

Exapnd. Explain how cell was meant to be GL whipping dog.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> ???? QFT?? what are u talking about?
> 
> Exapnd. Explain how cell was meant to be GL whipping dog.



Dude I already explained. GL can do what ever the fuck they want, and Cell can just sit their, play around with his tail and hope one day?he might live to tell about it.
QFT..and my shit is all canon & facts.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 7, 2006)

Was it ever stated or agreed on what Green Lantern we are talking about in this thread? Its been so long I've forgotten and I dont feel like reading through it all again lol

Anyways, if its a GL like Kyle or Hal and they are unburdened by GL codes and morality then they are pretty much unstoppable short of a really powerful cosmic. Their rings can pretty much literally do anything if they put their minds to it. Kyle's unconscious mind was almost going to destroy the universe lol


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Was it ever stated or agreed on what Green Lantern we are talking about in this thread? Its been so long I've forgotten and I dont feel like reading through it all again lol
> 
> Anyways, if its a GL like Kyle or Hal and they are unburdened by GL codes and morality then they are pretty much unstoppable short of a really powerful cosmic. Their rings can pretty much literally do anything if they put their minds to it. Kyle's unconscious mind was almost going to destroy the universe lol



Ok then, i guess it depends on the GL user. But remember Cell has alot of tricks up his sleeves too and if GL doesn't know about it he could end up getting owned. Gl blasts cell but cell manages to have a single cell remaining. He regenerates and becomes much stronger. As Gl turns around thinking his won Cell does the destructo disc which theoretically and has shown to cut through anything no matter the power level of the user. (there are times in the anime where the disc was caught, but that was filler and never in the manga.) So even his auto shield will get cut right off with his body. Thats a possible scenario.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Ah, the old "argumentum ad drawing style".
> 
> Face it, GLs can move beyond lightspeed, and DBZ characters can't. GL disintegrates him at an atomic level with his ring. Fight over.



Ok he can move beyond lightspeed but can he react at beyond lightspeeds too? if so then i guess he wins...


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 7, 2006)

Gaara_of_the_sand_ said:


> Ok he can move beyond lightspeed but can he react at beyond lightspeeds too? if so then i guess he wins...



Dude what the hell is with the lack of Gaara?I see Gohan and thats pretty badass but no Gaara?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gaara_of_the_sand_ said:


> Ok then, i guess it depends on the GL user. But remember Cell has alot of tricks up his sleeves too and if GL doesn't know about it he could end up getting owned. Gl blasts cell but cell manages to have a single cell remaining. He regenerates and becomes much stronger. As Gl turns around thinking his won Cell does the destructo disc which theoretically and has shown to cut through anything no matter the power level of the user. (there are times in the anime where the disc was caught, but that was filler and never in the manga.) So even his auto shield will get cut right off with his body. Thats a possible scenario.



GL's (well at least the good ones) can read minds. If they were inclined to they could scan Cell's mind and know all of Cell's powers and weaknesses.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Dude what the hell is with the lack of Gaara?I see Gohan and thats pretty badass but no Gaara?



What do you mean?  

If you talking about my Avatar, i chose the Gohan picture because it looked more badass than any Gaara one i could find.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 7, 2006)

Couldn't Green Lantern just pull a Magneto and rip the green out of his body?


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:


> Couldn't Green Lantern just pull a Magneto and rip the green out of his body?



Ripping the green out of cells or the GL's own body???


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 8, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:


> Couldn't Green Lantern just pull a Magneto and rip the green out of his body?



the hell? the green? cell is organic and if he tried that cell would simply regenerate.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a feeling that was a joke.

Anyway, GLs would just disintegrate him on a subatomic level.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 8, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> I have a feeling that was a joke.
> 
> Anyway, GLs would just disintegrate him on a subatomic level.



and cell would regenerate stronger than before and atomize him with a kamehamema


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't be an idiot. He can't regenerate from a subatomic level. He can only regenerate if one of his cells is left.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 8, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Don't be an idiot. He can't regenerate from a subatomic level. He can only regenerate if one of his cells is left.



as long as their is an instance of him he can regernate. And actually AT made an error with that as well. When goku used IT Kamehameha on cell, and cell reformed without his head. Then when he came back and killed trunks, he stated as long as the thing inside his head isnt damaged he can reform, well it was completely destroyed when goku used kamehameha. 

Its just one big plothole really


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2006)

You can't call anything that proves you wrong a plot hole.

It was stated that Cell can regenerate as long as one of his cells was still there. When Gohan killed him, it showed him vaporizing all of the cells.

A GL disintegrates him on a level far beyond that, so he cannot regenerate and is dead.


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> as long as their is an instance of him he can regernate. And actually *AT* made an error with that as well. When goku used IT Kamehameha on cell, and cell reformed without his head. Then when he came back and killed trunks, he stated as long as the thing inside his head isnt damaged he can reform, well it was completely destroyed when goku used kamehameha.
> 
> Its just one big plothole really



Dude did you just say Akira Toriyama made a mistake??????????.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, anything that disagrees with his own personal opinion he calls a plot hole.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 8, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> You can't call anything that proves you wrong a plot hole.
> 
> It was stated that Cell can regenerate as long as one of his cells was still there. When Gohan killed him, it showed him vaporizing all of the cells.
> 
> A GL disintegrates him on a level far beyond that, so he cannot regenerate and is dead.




no it was stated by cell he can regenerate as long as the lump in his head isnt damaged 

mod    ?

which directly contradicts this 

mod    ?

goku clearly destroys cells head where this lump is located meaning cell should of not been able to regenerate 


which makes the result = plothole


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2006)

GL transports Cell to Oa in a nanosecond and the Guardians place him in the Central Power Battery. Gameover.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 8, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> GL's (well at least the good ones) can read minds. If they were inclined to they could scan Cell's mind and know all of Cell's powers and weaknesses.



So do they need to fire some kind of beam to hit cell first before they can read his mind?


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> no it was stated by cell he can regenerate as long as the lump in his head isnt damaged
> 
> (アニメ) 武装錬金 第06話 「黒死の蝶」 (704?396 DivX610 120fps).avi
> 
> ...




Dude you have a bogus translation try again.

As long as a single cell survives, he is able to regenerate.
So Destruction of a complete Cellular level is a  must.
Destruction of a Molecular Level is a guarantee
Destruction of an Atomic level is overkill.

All my shit is QFT and it comes from canon and facts.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 9, 2006)

Gaara_of_the_sand_ said:


> So do they need to fire some kind of beam to hit cell first before they can read his mind?



Not really. They just need to concentrate a bit and they can "scan" a persons mind. Usually used to extract information or live someone else's memories. Their rings can also automatically analyze opponents as they fight. So even if a GL were to destroy cell and mistake him for dead, drop his gaurd, and then have Cell regenerate, the GL's ring would notify him that the life form was still present and warn him or protect him from the unknown danger.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

This thread  got revived????
Winner= It all depends on which one you take and which level of feat: low, mid, high, of that one you prioritize. Green laterns are lame like that...


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

Wrong. Feats show what a character is capable of doing, and that can be applied to battle.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Wrong. Feats show what a character is capable of doing, and that can be applied to battle.



not when other chars from different worlds have an entirely different way of showing their strengths that dont involve juggling planets and what not.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2006)

Well feats are important to show what a character can do, and in DC it works quite well, feats can show what a character is truely capable of. In DBZ though none of the feats match with what the characters are capable of so it is hard to measure the characters potential.


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> not when other chars from different worlds have an entirely different way of showing their strengths that dont involve juggling planets and what not.



I totally agree with in those terms Jplaya.

You see that?s why I think that Kenshin can take on the whole cast of DBZ. 
I mean blowing up planets, teleporting, picking up buildings?.all that means shit to Kenshin since he can read and intercept peoples actions based on its emotion using his ?God Like Speed?

I kid you not, all I say is QFT and its all canon and facts.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 10, 2006)

gunners said:


> Well feats are important to show what a character can do, *and in DC it works quite well*, feats can show what a character is truely capable of.* In DBZ though none of the feats match with what the characters are capable of* so it is hard to measure the characters potential.



exactly my point so its bullocks



Id said:


> I totally agree with in those terms Jplaya.



exactly, which is why i think its dum to have anime and comic chars fight when their worlds are different


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> exactly, which is why i think its dum to have anime and comic chars fight when their worlds are different
> 
> *And your right Kenshin>>>inf gap>>>All of DBU.*



Totally dude glad we agreed on something


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 10, 2006)

Id said:


> Totally dude glad we agreed on something



dont be so brash i know its the weekend but mind your manners


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Tobi is a good boy



Oh yes you are..


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL at jplaya facing his hypocrisy exposed.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> LOL at jplaya facing his hypocrisy exposed.



no dude just joking and editing post for some odd reason


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, he edited your posts, like just you edited his posts by omitting the important parts to make it seem like he was saying something completely different from what he was actually saying.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2006)

stop instigating this shit and get back on topic....

warnings to all...


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2006)

jplaya2023 (aka Tobi) said:


> no dude just joking and editing post for some odd reason



Actually I did make a point, and *You* decided to edit and play around.

But I don’t mind.



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> stop instigating this shit and get back on topic....
> 
> warnings to all...



I saw this coming, meh good thing I’m done with this debate for know (I think everything with the GL vs. Cell has bin covered)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

In the case of Gl and many other things, going off feats alone is stupid, because there are to many contradictions all over the place, especially for gl's. John, Gl, got his ring taken off by Supergirl like a lit bitch. Kyle or was it Hal... I don't remember got owned by Slade. In some comic in 52 look at how poorly Hal performs. Pis? Stfu, it doesn't matter cause it's still a contradiction. Your all hypocrites and no one on earth is exempt.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

That's because Kyle was being an idiot and he punched Deathstroke instead of using the ring.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2006)

I could place him in a cage, and just abuse him outrightly, but I shall punch him instead. That actually iritated me a great deal.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> That's because Kyle was being an idiot and he punched Deathstroke instead of using the ring.



Maybe you didn't get the point or something, so I will clarify what I was saying, there are low, mid, hig and higest end feats for pratically any comic character and particually for Gl's and or anyone like them. They get owned one day by some simple blast and the next day they are owning some black holes. So if you go off strictly feats, then it is stupid because they contradict each other all over the place. If you can't even accept this then your level of fanboiysm exceeds infinite.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

Except it doesn't contradict his known power, just his known intelligence.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Except it doesn't contradict his known power, just his known intelligence.



 I never specified to one individual, in case you didn't notice.
And, sorry no, if he is a Gl... of such magntitude, where was his auto forcefield???????????????

Also, while your at it, explain why Hal got hurt on these occasions 

 When Hal and batman teamed up to take out Tatto'ed man.
 In 52 with those guys fighting wherever the hell they were.
Also, that time the, I think it was Elites owned the Jla.

Then explain how gl's, as you said earlier in this thread, have supposedly shown/ have lightspeed reaction and why John- Black Gl- got his damn ring taken of his finger by Supergirl.

- I'm concluding, disagree with me if you want, that your level of fanboiysm, here and now, has achieved transcendental if you think all gl's in any comic every written, in canon, display perfect consitancy and that low, mid, high, highest end feats are simply a farce.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

Strawman. I was only referring to that particular incident in my reply. (It should also be noted that Supergirl is also at least lightspeed).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> *Strawman.* I was only referring to that particular incident in my reply. (It should also be noted that Supergirl is also *at least lightspeed).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Strawman argument = where?
> Evidence of this *at least*?
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

The strawman is you claimed that I said that every incident ever only showed a GL being stupid when they lost, when I was only talking about that particular one.

As for the fight, he was being stupid because he didn't try to use any of his powers at all, he just punched him.

As for Supergirl, one time I remember is when Flash was chasing her and she led him to the moon so fast he didn't even know where he was going.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> The strawman is you claimed that I said that every incident ever only showed a GL being stupid when they lost, when I was only talking about that particular one.



oh, ic.----------- 
So are you or are you not admitting gl's are inconsitent?



Endless Mike said:


> As for the fight, he was being stupid because he didn't try to use any of his powers at all, he just punched him.



That's still low end... because kyle still got hurt afterwords.



Endless Mike said:


> As for Supergirl, one time I remember is when Flash was chasing her and she led him to the moon so fast he didn't even know where he was going.



That was in the same issue she toke John Gl's ring. However, that incident is clearly not proof of lightspeed. Rather, it was merely proof of Supergirl using misdirection to trick Wally as well as her having high speed in general. Lightspeed however is just a baseless assumption on your part. Especially the fact that you said at least. Lastly, I as far as this issue is concerned, I recall there are some numerical values as to how long their movements toke, which may seetle this anyway. That is, unless you have some other proof of Supergirls supposed at least lightspeed and that she was using that supposed at least lightspeed against John Gl?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

Well considering they reached the moon so fast that Flash didn't even have time to see where he was going, and also considering that he is fast enough to percieve Superman's heat vision, which moves at least lightspeed....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 11, 2006)

@The Chaucer Boo, GL's seem inconstant because their power depends on their willpower. Willpower is not a tangible, constant thing, it is really dependent on the person's state of mind at the time. GL's are really only limited by their own minds. If you've read GL comics you would know that a good way to defeat a GL is to use psychological warfare to make them doubt themselves or effect their concentrations. Also, a GL is usually limited to the amount of force and power he can use at any given time against different opponents because of GL codes and general hero morality. So since a GL's power is based on their state of mind at the time, it may seem like a GL's power is inconsistent.

However since we usually consider characters in the battledome to be going "all out" in fights you have to assume that a GL will use his power to its fullest.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 11, 2006)

this post really annoyed the shit out of me... maybe I'm just in a badmood tonight because of....



Scorpio3.14 said:


> @The Chaucer Boo, GL's seem inconstant because their power depends on their willpower. Willpower is not a tangible, constant thing, it is really dependent on the person's state of mind at the time. GL's are really only limited by their own minds. If you've read GL comics you would know that a good way to defeat a GL is to use psychological warfare to make them doubt themselves or effect their concentrations. Also, a GL is usually limited to the amount of force and power he can use at any given time against different opponents because of GL codes and general hero morality. So since a GL's power is based on their state of mind at the time, it may seem like a GL's power is inconsistent.



 I know all this shit already and it still doesn't account for incidents, one of the incidents I mentioned, amongst others I didn't. Not when the person in question supposedly has one of the highest willpowers of all the Gl's and when they show defense in some other instance that is squarely above another showing with the exact same type of setting. So, no, don't feed me a log of dog shit and call it a delicacy. I find it is outright hilarious that people can't even admit Gl's have shown they are inconsitent.

Hal's willpower is amongst the highest of Gl's and you're saying it makes sense for him to let it wane randomly in battle... when no "psycological" pressure was actually being applied and where it is primarily defense he is doing? You call this consitent? *Or do you think your little explaination accounts for every excuse, of any action, of any kind, in any comic every featuring a Gl ???* If you honestly believe it does, I am speechless.



Scorpio3.14 said:


> @
> However since we usually consider characters in the battledome to be going "all out" in fights you have to assume that a GL will use his power to its fullest.



It would seem you are the one in need of "how we usually consider characters in the battledom". Green Latern has showings of low- high, period. You should consider all those showings and then approriate them to the fight in question. Unless bloodlust is stated in the opening post, there is no presumption that Gl will use his powers to the 1000th zenith/percentile, or whatever have you. There is however the presumptions that said Gl will fight to the best of his power as though removed from a bloodlusted state as he/she would present within there verse. Should I attempt to elaborate on this point... in order to match the condescending tone of your post?

The Gl Cell is fighting was not even named in this thread, and yet there is this preposed newly emerging notion that regardless of which type, or what amount of experience, Cell is owned. Ludicruous! You cannot simply dismiss whatever showing you feel like to better fit your argument. Or do you think Jplya type arguing is best?????????????? 

Green Latern feats vary thx to willpower... that still doesn't mean Gl's are consitent. You can still point to times where there concentration, or whatever have you, was not effected and where their defense was still broken like an Teenage Ampsterdam's girl's virginity. 

@Endless Mike- I'm still waiting for proof of her at least lightspeed against John gl and of her at least lightspeed in general. ( In fact, I'm surprised you wouldn't have sighted when she dispearred/ outflew Superman as proof. Although in response to that I would say that Superman/superman family have clearly shown they don't always use superspeed as best they can in battle anyway. So then I would wonder what lead you to assume she used it to the best of her capcity on John gl?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 11, 2006)

You misunderstand. I'm not saying for sure that she was faster than lightspeed against him, just that she could have been.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 11, 2006)

The Chaucer Boo said:


> this post really annoyed the shit out of me... maybe I'm just in a badmood tonight because of....



Dude, chill. Seriously.



The Chaucer Boo said:


> I know all this shit already and it still doesn't account for incidents, one of the incidents I mentioned, amongst others I didn't. Not when the person in question supposedly has one of the highest willpowers of all the Gl's and when they show defense in some other instance that is squarely above another showing with the exact same type of setting. So, no, don't feed me a log of dog shit and call it a delicacy. I find it is outright hilarious that people can't even admit Gl's have shown they are inconsitent.



Yes, GL's powers are sometimes inconstant and there is a reason why they are inconsitant. If you dont want to accept the reason then thats your own problem. Is it a cop out explanation? Yes. Is it the CANON explanation. Yes, yes it is.




The Chaucer Boo said:


> Hal's willpower is amongst the highest of Gl's and you're saying it makes sense for him to let it wane randomly in battle... when no "psycological" pressure was actually being applied and where it is primarily defense he is doing? You call this consitent? *Or do you think your little explaination accounts for every excuse, of any action, of any kind, in any comic every featuring a Gl ???* If you honestly believe it does, I am speechless.



Hal's willpower is ON AVERAGE amongst the highest of the GL's. Willpower is not a set number given to people. Its all about state of mind. Hal has been schooled by weaker GL's on occasion when the weaker GL's had a more important reason to fight. Its all about willpower. When Hal went insane he was able to defeat pretty much the entire corps alone.



The Chaucer Boo said:


> It would seem you are the one in need of "how we usually consider characters in the battledom". Green Latern has showings of low- high, period. You should consider all those showings and then approriate them to the fight in question. Unless bloodlust is stated in the opening post, there is no presumption that Gl will use his powers to the 1000th zenith/percentile, or whatever have you. There is however the presumptions that said Gl will fight to the best of his power as though removed from a bloodlusted state as he/she would present within there verse. Should I attempt to elaborate on this point... in order to match the condescending tone of your post?



I'm sorry. Did I ever say they were bloodlusted?  No, I did not. Your putting words in my mouth. 



The Chaucer Boo said:


> The Gl Cell is fighting was not even named in this thread, and yet there is this preposed newly emerging notion that regardless of which type, or what amount of experience, Cell is owned. Ludicruous! You cannot simply dismiss whatever showing you feel like to better fit your argument. Or do you think Jplya type arguing is best??????????????



I'm sorry. Can you do me a favor real fast? Can you just got back about 3 pages and read my initial post on this topic? Heck, I will even quote it to save you some time, 

"Was it ever stated or agreed on what Green Lantern we are talking about in this thread? Its been so long I've forgotten and I dont feel like reading through it all again lol

Anyways, if its a GL like Kyle or Hal and they are unburdened by GL codes and morality then they are pretty much unstoppable short of a really powerful cosmic. Their rings can pretty much literally do anything if they put their minds to it. Kyle's unconscious mind was almost going to destroy the universe lol"

WTF dude. If you are going to argue with me and get all pissed please do me and yourself a favor and actually read my posts and dont put words in my mouth. I asked what GL is used and only said that I thought the top GL's would be able to win *IF* we took them in a serious, unrestrained state. I didn't presume anything, you did.




The Chaucer Boo said:


> Green Latern feats vary thx to willpower... that still doesn't mean Gl's are consitent. You can still point to times where there concentration, or whatever have you, was not effected and where their defense was still broken like an Teenage Ampsterdam's girl's virginity.



I never said it did make them consistent. In fact I was saying its the reason they ARE inconsistent. Its like Gladiator from Marvel. His strength is directly proportional to his confidence. So him getting punked by someone like Speedball is understandable even if its not consistent with his other fights and feats. There is not meter on the panels that shows you a GL's current level of willpower so GL's will seem inconsistent at times.

None of this changes what a GL is capable of doing however. If a person in capable of doing something in canon, then its pretty much fair game in the battledome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

This whole willpower thing, Gladiator would be the perfect GL


----------



## Gohan (Nov 11, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> You misunderstand. I'm not saying for sure that she was faster than lightspeed against him, just that she could have been.



Well you said Super girl was at least lightspeed. 

He asked for proof.

You responded with an example.

So if your trying to prove something is _*AT LEAST*_ lightspeed, shouldn't you have used an example where she was going much faster than lightspeed, yet alone an example where you are unsure if she was at lightspeed or not?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 11, 2006)

Gaara_of_the_sand_ said:


> Well you said Super girl was at least lightspeed.



She is. 



> He asked for proof.
> 
> You responded with an example.
> 
> So if your trying to prove something is _*AT LEAST*_ lightspeed, shouldn't you have used an example where she was going much faster than lightspeed, yet alone an example where you are unsure if she was at lightspeed or not?



Use your brain. She was moving so fast that the Flash didn't even know where she was going until he caught up to her, and he can navigate his way around buildings and obstacles on earth at such a high speed that he can outrun Superman's heat vision (which is around lightspeed).


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 11, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:


> This whole willpower thing, Gladiator would be the perfect GL



Not with how much he loses his confidence, lawl.


----------



## TRTrunks (Nov 11, 2006)

cell cant die by GL's attacks, he can brake GL's barrier then rip his arm off and beat him to death with it, it's kinda funny if you think about it, GL gets owned in 5sec.


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2006)

TRTrunks said:


> cell cant die by GL's attacks, he can brake GL's barrier then rip his arm off and beat him to death with it, it's kinda funny if you think about it, GL gets owned in 5sec.



Wow vary insight full..no really great post.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 11, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> She is.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. She was moving so fast that the Flash didn't even know where she was going until he caught up to her, and he can navigate his way around buildings and obstacles on earth at such a high speed that he can outrun Superman's heat vision (which is around lightspeed).



Lets reread what Fujiwara has already posted.

"That was in the same issue she toke John Gl's ring. However, that incident is clearly not proof of lightspeed. Rather, it was merely proof of Supergirl using misdirection to trick Wally as well as her having high speed in general. Lightspeed however is just a baseless assumption on your part. Especially the fact that you said at least. Lastly, I as far as this issue is concerned, I recall there are some numerical values as to how long their movements toke, which may seetle this anyway. That is, unless you have some other proof of Supergirls supposed at least lightspeed and that she was using that supposed at least lightspeed against John Gl?"

Again, you want 100% evidence from people yet you cannot provide it in that example.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 11, 2006)

Supergirl is lightspeed (>99% SoL). You want canon proof of it? Sure, I can give you that.

Here is her going 99.8% the speed of light (stated in the panel):




As you can probably guess that was Supergirl they were looking at


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

Darklyre said:


> Not with how much he loses his confidence, lawl.



Well that's what I mean. On a good day he takes down gods (exxageration) and on a bad day, he gets taken down by kittens (cannonball)?

All in all, they can both be very erratic


----------



## Gohan (Nov 11, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Supergirl is lightspeed (>99% SoL). You want canon proof of it? Sure, I can give you that.
> 
> Here is her going 99.8% the speed of light (stated in the panel):
> 
> ...



99.8% of the speed of light is a huge difference from claiming she is at LEAST light speed. Hell, 99.8% means she hasnt even reach light speed yet. 99.8% is alot slower than light in our terms. 

By only going 99.8% the speed of light you lose 599 585 metres a second = 598.585 km/sec. Once you reach near light speed the slightest percent makes a huge difference.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2006)

All this comes down to is if the Green Lantern is one of the one that has overcome the yellow weakness or not.

If he fights a GL that has overcome the yellow weakness then he is screwed.  If the GL hasn't overcome that weakness then he stands a bit of a chance.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 12, 2006)

Gaara_of_the_sand_ said:


> Lets reread what Fujiwara has already posted.
> 
> "That was in the same issue she toke John Gl's ring. However, that incident is clearly not proof of lightspeed. Rather, it was merely proof of Supergirl using misdirection to trick Wally as well as her having high speed in general. Lightspeed however is just a baseless assumption on your part. Especially the fact that you said at least. Lastly, I as far as this issue is concerned, I recall there are some numerical values as to how long their movements toke, which may seetle this anyway. That is, unless you have some other proof of Supergirls supposed at least lightspeed and that she was using that supposed at least lightspeed against John Gl?"
> 
> Again, you want 100% evidence from people yet you cannot provide it in that example.



Except that is evidence, unless you think the Flash cannot percieve his surroundings and destination when travelling slower than lightspeed (if that was true, he would be bumping into things all the time).


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2006)

so who won this match?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 9, 2006)

perfect cell in a land slide


----------



## Orion (Dec 9, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> perfect cell in a land slide



not really green laterns have taken hits from heavy hitters on a consistant basis,and could atomize cell into nothingness.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 9, 2006)

Which Lantern? Kyle contained the force of an Exploding Imperiex Probe... More than enough to Snuff a Cell.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 10, 2006)

Id said:


> so who won this match?



We never got a final say so on which GL is used in this fight 

IIRC (its been awhile) most people said that if its top GL's like Kyle and Hal in their prime they would win. If its a weaker GL they would lose. Of course there was no 100% consensus reached as always in a Battledome thread


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 10, 2006)

Probably the best way of describing the winner is a GL who has overcome the yellow impurity,which is pretty much any experienced GL.The ones that lose are the ones who have not gotten past the impurity,bassically the rookies.


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, so i just finished reading this entire thread (mainly b/c im at work and bored, but......) i just cant believe how long this thread lasted. its already been proved that  GL is faster and more powerful than Cell. so whats the debate? oh well, i guess people are just stubborn. in all honesty if u put any dbz character against any of dc top players theyre gonna get owned bad.(supes, flash, mm, etc. hell batman w/ prep time could win, yes hes broken) dont get me wrong dbz started me off in anime and i do have a special place for it in my heart but come on u just gotta use common sense. theres too much proof that has been given to choose otherwise. 

PS- i need a cool avatar, anyone wanna help me out? thanx!!!


----------

